# Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview



## Franz_16 (16. September 2015)

Im Frühjahr 2015 veröffentlichte Gregor Gysi auf seiner Facebook-Seite einen Beitrag in dem er davon berichtete dass er mit seinem Fraktions-Kollegen und leidenschaftlichen Angler Jan Korte erstmals beim Angeln war. (Facebook-Beitrag). 

Wir waren nun am Dienstag den 15.09.2015 in Berlin und Thomas hat die beiden im Deutschen Bundestag interviewt. 

Welche Erfahrungen Gregor Gysi beim Angeln machte, und was Jan Korte über das Angeln in Deutschland zu sagen hat, seht ihr im Video:
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3HU0fpReB4

Praktischerweise ist Jeremy Krstic (wissenschaftl. Mitarbeiter im Büro von Jan Korte) ebenfalls ein begeisterter Angler und hat unseren Besuch im Bundestag mustergültig organisiert.






Franz Hollweck, Jan Korte, Jeremy Krstic, Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Durchsucht wurden wir auch gleich erstmal, als wir in den Bundestag kamen.
Gepäck durchleuchtet und durch den Detektor laufen - wir sehen halt gefährlich aus (zumindest Franz ;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Keine allgemeine Politik, fällt mir dazu noch ein - hier gehts ausschliesslich um den Aspekt Angeln - wie immer bei uns.
Danke.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Und bei Dir hat der Detektor Alarm gegeben,  weil Du noch nen Kochlöffel in der Hosentasche stecken hattest.... :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Und bei Dir hat der Detektor Alarm gegeben,  weil Du noch nen Kochlöffel in der Hosentasche stecken hattest.... :m


aber erst beim rausgehen, der löffel war doch aus der kantine...|supergri



ernsthaft, klasse aktion! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Danke.

JEDER Politiker - gerade wenns so prominente wie Gregor Gysi sind - die sich so positiv über Angler und das Angeln äussern, ist ein Gewinn.

Wir werden da weiter dran bleiben und versuchen, auch weitere angelnde Politiker dafür zu gewinnen


----------



## Angler9999 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Wir wissen aber auch, das der Gregor ein Meister der Sprache ist.

Aber es hörte sich wirklich so an als hätte er vor, die Angler zu unterstützen. 

Vielen Dank für das Interview.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Aber es hörte sich wirklich so an als hätte er vor, die Angler zu unterstützen.



Ja, das würde ich zusätzlich zum Interview aus den Gesprächen vor/nach dem Interview auch so unterschreiben.

Wobei da natürlich auch Jan Korte nen großen Anteil hat als "alter", passionierter Angler, der da auch bei Kollegen und im Bundestag für Angler und das Angeln wirbt.


----------



## captn-ahab (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Eigentlich doch ein Wunder, dass die Lobby der Angler so schwach ist, wo doch Raumsauer angelt und unsere Bundes-Mutti sogar mal Sportvorstand eines Angelvereines war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Bei Muddi gings aber meines Wissens nur um den Liegeplatz fürs Ruderboot (die der Angelverein da wohl "exklusiv" hatte - ohne Gewähr)..

Und wenn man solche Verbände wie den DAFV hat, ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn trotz solcher Unterstützungsmöglichkeiten nix vorwärts geht


----------



## captn-ahab (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

In der Zeit stand mal was von "eingetreten deswegen", aber jmd dem es nur um die Bootrechte geht der lässt sich niemals wählen.
Zudem war die Rede von "nur noch sleten die Muße sich an den teich zu setzen"....ich denke ihr Terminplan lässt da wenig zu.

Man denke aber auch mal an:

-Owomoyela
- MC Fitty
- Materia

es gibt genug Promis die angeln....die machen leider nur zu wenig Werbung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Promis sind wichtig - Politiker wichtiger ;-)

Und sowohl Gregor Gysis Statement wie auch vor allem Jan Kortes Satz im Interview:
_" Angeln ist eine Leidenschaft, für die man auch werben kann."_
ist aus meinen Augen komplett richtig.

Irgendwie muss man einen untätigen bzw. unfähigen DAFV ja versuchen auszugleichen ;-))


----------



## lausi97 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Durchsucht wurden wir auch gleich erstmal, als wir in den Bundestag kamen.
> Gepäck durchleuchtet und durch den Detektor laufen - wir sehen halt gefährlich aus (zumindest Franz ;-)))))



Wobei der doch eigentlich gegrinst hat, als sie dich gleich in Handschellen abgeführt haben........


----------



## Darket (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Sehr geil, kann das Video zwar erst in Net Stunde gucken wenn der letzte lästige Kollege das Büro verlassen hat, aber da greift ihr etwas auf, das ich echt super interessant und spannend finde. Hab schon damals bei dem Post auf Facebook vom Gysi gedacht, dass das mal angeljournalistisch aufgegriffen werden müsste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Darket schrieb:


> Hab schon damals bei dem Post auf Facebook vom Gysi gedacht, dass das mal angeljournalistisch aufgegriffen werden müsste.


Danke, so dachten wir auch.....


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Schöne Nummer.
 |stolz:auf euch!

Aber auch so was von erschreckend!
Da bittet ein MdB darum, dass Lobbyisten doch mal tätig werden... |bigeyes 

Eigentlich ist das genaue Gegenteil davon üblich (von schmierigen Geschichten mal abgesehen): es stapeln sich Anfragen, Einladungen, Eingaben, Bettelbriefe, Protestnoten,... und jeder Lobbyist versucht so viele Abgeordnete & Entscheidungsträger in seinem Sinne zu beeinflussen.
Es geben sich nicht nur Pharma-, Waffen-, Finanz- & Energielobbyisten die Parlamentsklinken in die Hand, da sind jede Menge Interessensvertreter anderer Themen unterwegs.
Es gab doch mal diese wunderschöne Doku mit dem Typen der die Schnittblumenproduzenten vertritt... und was der alles erreichen konnte!!! 

Vom DAFV keine Spur.
Dabei ist genau das die originäre und primäre Aufgabe eines Bundesverbandes.
Und genau deswegen sollte doch eine Ex-MdB-Abgeordnete einer Ex-Bundestagspartei so ungeheuer richtig sein für den Präsi-Job. #t
Aber sie sind lieber mit sich selbst beschäftigt.
Und ein LV-Präsi soll doch mal den Spruch gebracht haben, _"die **** kommt doch nicht mal mehr am Pförtner vorbei"_.

Mehr davon!
Sucht euch Angler in allen Fraktionen und grast die ab. So muss das laufen.
Franzl & Thomas: #6#6#6
_(in Ermangelung eines Smileys der den Hut zieht)_


----------



## kreuzass (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Da schließe ich mich Kati doch an:
Chapeau! :m



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wir wissen aber auch, das der Gregor ein Meister der Sprache ist. ...



Alles kann der auch nicht wegspielen 

Apropos Schauspielerei: Die Abart mit den zum Dreieck gestellten Händen... urgs. Egal, weiteres wäre OT.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

sieht der gysi mal richtig gut aus neben 'm thomas :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Jose schrieb:


> sieht der gysi mal richtig gut aus neben 'm thomas :m


(Meine) Schönheit strahlt ab ;-))

Und bitte dran denken (brauch ich nicht so viel löschen):
Nicht ins allgemein Politische abgleiten - hier gehts ums Angeln.
Danke


----------



## RuebeKauf (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Okay, du hast Recht Thomas. Hatte meinen Beitrag zwar mit nem Augenzwinkern versehen, bin dabei aber zu sehr ins Allgemeinpolitische abgeglitten.

Im Grunde ist das ne feine Sache, die Politiker für das Angeln zu begeistern.
Wie Kati schon schrieb, ihr könnt da gerne parteiübergreifend weitermachen.
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



RuebeKauf schrieb:


> Okay, du hast Recht Thomas. Hatte meinen Beitrag zwar mit nem Augenzwinkern versehen, bin dabei aber zu sehr ins Allgemeinpolitische abgeglitten.
> 
> Im Grunde ist das ne feine Sache, die Politiker für das Angeln zu begeistern.
> Wie Kati schon schrieb, ihr könnt da gerne parteiübergreifend weitermachen.
> #6


Danke für Dein Verständnis, finde ich klasse von Dir.

Die näxten Kontakte bei den anderen Parteien laufen (natürlich) schon - ist aber immer zäh bei den Politikern, bis das klappt..


----------



## Jose (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

könntet ihr die Dame nicht mal zu einem angelinterview einladen?
gefangen werden muss ja nix.


----------



## Wander-HH (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Thomas for DAFV-Präsident. :vik:

Als nächstes erwarte ich aber ein Interview mit der Präsidentin
        Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan. Am besten beim Angeln und in Hamburg. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ja, was soll man dazu sagen ?

Vielleicht dass es ebenso bedauerlich wie bemerkenswert ist, dass das Anglerboard in Gestalt von Franz und Thomas es geschafft haben, das Thema Angeln wenigstens im Foyer des Deutschen Bundestages zur Sprache zu bringen. Bedauerlich, weil es der Bundesverband mit seiner dort doch bestimmt noch vernetzten Präsidentin nicht mal bis an die Eingangstür schaffen?
Oder, dass sich Bundestagsabgeordnete wünschen würden, dass der Bundesverband der Angler einfach mal auf sie zukommt?

Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Andere Lobbyisten kratzen den Lack von verschlossenen Politikertüren und unsere "Vertretung" geht noch nicht mal durch ein offenstehendes Portal. Das ist nicht nur unbegreiflich, sondern in aller hochnotpeinlichkeit auch noch absolut unverständlich.

Einen mit allen Wassern gewaschenen Politiker wie Herrn Gysi zum Ende seines Interviews förmlich auftauen, ja sogar nach der Verabschiedung nochmal nachhaken zu sehen, legt darüber hinaus ein Zeugnis ab, wie faszinierend und menschelnd die Angelfischerei sein kann.

Und dann sitzen die da in den Geschäftsstellen Offenbach und in Berlin!! und faseln von kleiner Wasserkraft und Kormoran. 

...........

Und jetzt hör ich auf, weil Thomas alles weitere sowieso wieder löschen würde..................


Nein, eins noch.

Thomas und Franz, das habt Ihr besonders gut gemacht. Respekt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Als nächstes erwarte ich aber ein Interview mit der Präsidentin
> Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan.


Sie spricht ja nicht mit mir - daher muss ich halt in Bundestag gehen wo es noch Leute gibt, die angeln und darüber auch reden wollen....

@ Ralle:
Da ich Dich lange kenne und wir schon manchen harten Strauss (inhaltlich) gefochten hatten, freut mich Deine Einschätzung ganz besonders, da ich weiss, dass Du  einem keinen Honig (jajaja, ich weiss, immer wieder der Honig;-)) ums Maul schmierst..

Danke..


----------



## RuebeKauf (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Da bin ja mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.
Herrn Gysi wird das Meeresangeln schmackhaft gemacht.
Der Seehofer würde sich als Fliegenspezi eignen.
Herrn Gabriel könnte ich mir als Carphunter vorstellen.
Und Mutti wird mit zur Raubfischjagd genommen.
Aber was macht man mit Frau Künast ;+#c


----------



## Wander-HH (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ... Thomas und Franz, das habt Ihr besonders gut gemacht. Respekt!


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. #6


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



RuebeKauf schrieb:


> Da bin ja mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.
> Herrn Gysi wird das Meeresangeln schmackhaft gemacht.
> Der Seehofer würde sich als Fliegenspezi eignen.
> Herrn Gabriel könnte ich mir als Carphunter vorstellen.
> ...



Die geht vegan angeln (siehe computerspiele hier im Board)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Coole Sache, der LSFV-NDS weist auch auf unser Videointerview hin:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Druckversion:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...9&tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=

Freut mich sehr (ich hatte ja im Interview betont, dass es durchaus einige fähige(re) LV gibt - der LSFV-NDS ist scheinbar einer davon ;-))

Die Niedersachsen haben laut dem von ihnen veröffentlichten Text das Video sowohl angeschaut wie auch verstanden..

Freut mich..


----------



## muddyliz (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Hallo Thomas und Franz,
klasse Idee und prima umgesetzt. Respekt.
Da könnten sich die XXXXXXX vom DAFV mal ein Beispiel nehmen, wie man Lobbyarbeit macht. Aber die wollen *und* können das nicht.
Nebenbei bemerkt: Besonders interessant finde ich als Biologe die Gestik und die Körperhaltung von Jan und Thomas, Stichwort Synchronisation.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Klasse #6
Bitte allen LV und auch dem BV den Link zum Video per Mail zusenden !


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Klasse #6
> Bitte allen LV und auch dem BV den Link zum Video per Mail zusenden !


Der BV spricht ja nicht mit mir, die LV haben *ALLE *ne Nachricht bekommen:


> Was hat Gregor Gysi, Fraktionsvorsitzender der Linken im Bundestag,  der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, voraus?
> 
> Er hat kürzlich selber das Angeln angefangen, versteht daher jetzt schon besser als die DAFV-Präsidentin, worum es beim Angeln wirklich geht - und dass die Verwertung “nur” ein netter Nebeneffekt beim Angeln ist.
> 
> ...



Und zumindest der LSFV-NDS hat ja auch schon reagiert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Coole Sache, der LSFV-NDS weist auch auf unser Videointerview hin:
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129
> 
> Druckversion:
> ...



*Wenn euer LV das nicht weiterverbeitet, wisst ihr ja, was ihr von denen halten könnt...*


----------



## wilhelm (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

|pftroest:Thomas vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz, 
 gut gemacht#6.

 Lieben Gruß


----------



## kreuzass (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ihr habt erst die Sequenz mit dem Herrn Korte und dann die mit den beiden gedreht, korrekt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Nein.
Zuerst das Interview mit Herrn Gysi und Jan, dann das mit Jan alleine.


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Hab's mir grad noch ein zweites Mal angesehen, wird dadurch sogar besser 

Anfangs sieht man Gysi ja richtig an, dass er nich so wirklich weiß, was der große Typ, den anscheinend eine Wespe in die Zunge gestochen hat, von ihm will, aber sobald er selbst losquasseln darf ist er immer in seinem Element, egal worum es geht.
Tolle lockere Stimmung da beim Interview!

Allein, dass ein Politiker mal merkt, was es bedeutet, wenn man 'eben nur mal so angeln will in Deutschland', war die Aktion schon wert.

Und das er von selbst erkannt hat ...& es genauso sagt, dass es nicht primär um das Fressen geht,... #6

_"Entbürokratisieren, Kinder müssen das ja lernen und darum muss es den Eltern nicht so schwer gemacht werden,...ich bin dafür das deutlich zu erleichtern..."_ geil!

Man muss sie eben nur mal drauf schubsen! :m

Jan Korte:
- _"...ich werbe auch darum!"_; das geht runter wie Öl!
- _"jeder, der nicht angelt, kann das natürlich auch nicht nachvollziehen"_; also, ich kenn da eine FDP-Tante, man weiß bis heute nicht warum die...
- und dann das zu dem Totalausfall der Lobbyarbeit des Bundesverbandes... 

*Eine solche Aussage müsste eigentlich zu der sofortigen Auflösung des DAFV durch die Landesverbände führen!
Wenn der Ziel-Adressat der Arbeit des Bundesverbandes sagt, 
'hier kommt gar nix an', 
was soll denn noch auf dem Zeugnis für 3 Jahre (Nicht-)Arbeit stehen?!*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Super gemacht Thomas und Franz! Respekt! Was alles möglich ist, wenn man seinen Aufgaben gewachsen und kompetent ist und nicht mit einfachsten Dingen überfordert ist. Bei den ganzen Nebenkriegsschauplätzen und dem finanziellen Desaster beim DAFV bleibt doch weder Zeit noch Geld für Lobbyarbeit.

Aber mal im ernst- über was hätte Frau Dr. mit Herrn Gysi reden sollen? Sie hat ja noch nie geangelt und kann seine Erfahrungen und positiven Erlebnisse weder teilen noch verstehen. Eventuell ist es somit ganz gut, dass sie noch nicht im Bundestag war. Im Fall des DAFV ist es die beste Lobbyarbeit für uns Angler, wenn sie sich aus wichtigen Themen raushalten. Leserbriefe - insbesondere die unveröffentlichten - richten wenigstens keinen Schaden an...


----------



## kreuzass (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Zuerst das Interview mit Herrn Gysi und Jan, dann das mit Jan alleine.



Dachte, weil du beim Interview mit den beiden noch so relativ ruhig warst und danach doch sehr losgelöst. Habe da in Richtung Aufregung gedacht gehabt.

Egal. So oder so. SUPER!!! #6

Finde ich richtig gut, was ihr da gemacht und auch noch vor habt. Respekt. Klasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Weil ich Jan eben schon recht lange kenne und da dann auch (noch) lockerer sein konnte als mit Herrn Gysi, den wir da ja erst kennen lernten.

Danke ;-).


----------



## RuebeKauf (16. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ich hab das in meinem vorherigen Post etwas ironisch dargestellt, aber Thomas und sein Team haben da den Hebel an genau der richtigen Stelle angesetzt.
Allein mit sachlichen Argumenten kommst du politisch nicht weit, wenn keine große Lobby dahinter steht. Und wir Angler sind im Tagesgeschäft eines Bundestagsabgeordneten nun mal eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit.
Wenn man mit solchen Aktionen wie dieser ein persönliches Interesse bei den Handelnden wecken kann, ist das wesentlich mehr wert, als wenn man immer wieder mit nüchternen Zahlen und Argumenten versucht, Mauern einzureißen.

Am besten fand ich die Stelle, als Herr Gysi sich zur Prozedur des Erwerbs zur Berechtigung der Angelerlaubnis in Deutschland und Dänemark geäußert hat.
Wahrscheinlich wissen die Leute gar nicht, daß man als Neuangler in diesem Land erstmal von Pontius zu Pilatus rennen und mehrere 100€ investieren muss, um überhaupt ne Berechtigung zum Fischen zu erlangen.

Da Herr Gysi ein Kind des Ostens ist, würde mich persönlich mal interessieren, wie das früher in der ehemaligen DDR gehandhabt wurde.
Das muss jetzt hier nicht beantwortet werden. Wenn mir jemand den Erklärbär macht, reicht mir auch ne PN.


----------



## Kaka (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Bin ich der einzige, der den "erschwerten" und nicht ganz billigen Zugang zum Angeln nicht als Nachteil sieht?! Es angeln eh schon genug Vögel. Wie wäre das erst wenn man sich einfach nur ein Ticket ziehen müsste?


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr (ich hatte ja im Interview betont, dass es durchaus  einige fähige(re) LV gibt - der LSFV-NDS ist scheinbar einer davon ;-))
> 
> Nee, nicht scheinbar.
> 
> ...



Ich wette, dass das keinerlei Vorbildfunktion für die meisten LV oder gar den BV hat.
Aber vielleicht hat Frau HK auch Hausverbot und wir wissen es nur nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

DANKE, an Jan und Thomas.

 Es ist Schade das es so etwas nicht öfter gibt.
 1. Weil so etwas dem Angeln hilft, wenn Angler sich auch outen.
 2. Weil so ein eher lockerer Umgang, die Politik menschlicher macht.

 Das sind 2. wichtige Dinge.

 Das Gegenstück zeigt dann, wohl unser Verband.
 Sehr distanziert, theoretisch, verklemmt korrekt und selbst in der Führung finden sich Nichtangler.
 Herzen gewinnt man so sicher nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> DANKE, an Jan und Thomas.


Und an Gregor Gysi, Franz und Jeremy!!

Name verbessert (man sollte einfach nicht schon beim ersten Kaffee morgens posten ;-)) thx für Hinweis


----------



## Kaka (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Gregor 

Super Video. Kompliment!


----------



## ulf (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Hallo

Der Herr Gysi ist doch aus Berlin, oder nicht ? Da hätte Ihm doch mal jemand sagen können, daß es in MecPom auch gar nicht so schwer ist, mal ohne viel Bürokratie an's Wasser zukommen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Auch da brauchste mindestens schon mal zwei Scheine (Touri- und Küstenschein), und zudem isses auch da nur zeitlich befristet.

Dazu gings im Interview darum, dass ALLE Angler in GANZ Deutschland (deswegen waren wir im Bundestag und nicht im M-V-Landtag) einen einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln haben sollten und nicht wieder ums Klein-Klein der Länder (auch zu sehen an den LV)...

Und wenn Politiker sich eindeutig pro Angeln und Angler äußern wie hier die Herren Gysi und Korte (wie aber z. B. auch Minister Backhaus aus M-V) und dazu noch Erleichterungen und bessere Lobbyarbeit für ALLE Angler wollen, ist das absolut bemerkenswert und zu loben - auch wenns in 
M-V (noch) nicht ganz so übel ist beim Zugang zum Angeln wie in anderen Teilen der Republik..


----------



## sbho (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Durchsucht wurden wir auch gleich erstmal, als wir in den Bundestag kamen.
> Gepäck durchleuchtet und durch den Detektor laufen - wir sehen halt gefährlich aus (zumindest Franz ;-)))))



|uhoh: Bestimmt 'nen paar große Drillinge in der Hosentasche...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Auf Facebook hat Jan Korte dafür auch schon die ersten Tierrechtler/schützer am Hals ;-)
Motto: Der menschliche Magen solle kein Friedhof  sein....

Ob die wissen, dass auch Pflanzen leben?

https://www.facebook.com/jankortemdb?fref=ts


----------



## sbho (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Muddi gings aber meines Wissens nur um den Liegeplatz fürs Ruderboot (die der Angelverein da wohl "exklusiv" hatte - ohne Gewähr)..
> 
> Und wenn man solche Verbände wie den DAFV hat, ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn trotz solcher Unterstützungsmöglichkeiten nix vorwärts geht



#q  Vielleicht braucht unsere Angler Mutti mit dem  unaussprechlichen Namen ja auch nur einen Liegeplatz....


----------



## RuebeKauf (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ich möchte zu dem Thema "Zugang zum Angeln" mal ein Beispiel aus meiner Heimatstadt Bielefeld nennen.
Der Obersee ist mit seinen 20ha der größte See im erweiterten Stadtgebiet. Bewirtschaftet wird er von einer Interessengemeinschaft der Angelvereine im Umkreis.
Wenn ich mich nun als absoluter Neuling dazu entschließe hier angeln zu wollen, reicht es nicht die Prüfung abzulegen, den Fischereischein zu erwerben und einem Mitgliedsverein der IG beizutreten. Ich muss dann noch eine Jahreskarte für den See kaufen, um dort fischen zu dürfen. Gästekarten gibt es gar nicht.
Dazu sei noch erwähnt, das Bielefeld nun wirklich nicht mit befischbaren Gewässern übersäht ist.
Außerdem ist die Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungskurs fast schon Pflicht, wenn du später die Prüfung bestehen willst, weil dort explizit auf die Prüfungsaufgaben eingegangen wird. Wenn dir der 60jährige Prüfer gegenübersteht, hat beispielsweise die Pilkrute so auszusehen, wie sie schon immer in der Prüfung ausgesehen hat. Und nicht so, wie sie in der modernen Praxis gefischt wird.
Dieser Kurs wird 2mal im Jahr angeboten bei 6-8wöchiger Anmeldefrist.

Wenn ich mir das alles so anschaue ist es nicht verwunderlich, weshalb es hier in Bielefeld sehr wenige Nachwuchsangler gibt


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Wir haben da scheinbar nen Nerv getroffen.

Was sowohl die Diskussion hier zeigt, wie auch Mails und Telefonate, die momentan viel eingehen sowohl von Politikern, Verbandlern (nööö, nicht DAFV, von den wenigen besseren LV..), aber auch aus der Branche. Die das alle toll finden, wie sich Politiker da positiv übers Angeln auslassen.

Herzlichen Dank an dieser Stelle auch dafür!


----------



## lute (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ist ja Hammer, dass ihr meinen Lieblingspolitiker, eigentlich der einzige überhaupt den ich mag, vor die Kamera bekommen habt. 
Das er Angler ist, macht ihr mir noch sehr viel sympathischer als er sowieso schon ist.


----------



## Tobi92 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ist womöglich Thomas der Stein, der alles ins Rollen bringt?
Die Form passt ja schon 

Spaß beiseite, super Sache die ihr da abzieht!!


----------



## Franky (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Da kann ich auch nur den großen virtuellen Hut ziehen - großer Respekt! Die Aktion finde ich goldrichtig!!


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben da scheinbar nen Nerv getroffen.
> 
> Was sowohl die Diskussion hier zeigt, wie auch Mails und Telefonate, die momentan viel eingehen sowohl von Politikern, Verbandlern (nööö, nicht DAFV, von den wenigen besseren LV..), aber auch aus der Branche. Die das alle toll finden, wie sich Politiker da positiv übers Angeln auslassen.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank an dieser Stelle auch dafür!



Wie ist das Resümee?


----------



## gründler (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Facebook hat Jan Korte dafür auch schon die ersten Tierrechtler/schützer am Hals ;-)
> Motto: Der menschliche Magen solle kein Friedhof sein....
> 
> Ob die wissen, dass auch Pflanzen leben?
> ...


 
Solange der .... nen Hund hat soll der mal erstmal sein Hund beseitigen damit nicht tiere für das futter was der täglich mampft leiden müssen...... und überhaupt sollte man als Tierrechtler keine Haustiere halten.

|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall heilfroh, dass wir das alles sauber in den Kasten bekommen haben. 

Wir haben ja kein professionelles Kamera-Team, geschweige denn Profi-Equipment. 

Gregor Gysi hat sich auch etwas über die kleinen Kameras gewundert :q 

Bei mir war schon etwas Anspannung dabei. Es durfte nichts schiefgehen.
Wir haben übrigens mit 2 Kameras gefilmt, eine sozusagen als Backup - falls an einer Aufnahme irgendwas aus technischer Sicht nicht passt. 

Ich wollte dann eigentlich auch im Schnitt mit dem Kamera-Wechsel (also wechselnde Perpektiven wie man das bei einem Interview eigentlich macht) arbeiten. 
Habe mir dann aber gedacht besser ist es das "ungeschnitten" zu bringen - dann kann auch jeder sehen, dass es halt auch tatsächlich so war, wie es dann im Film zu sehen ist 

Jeremy und Jan Korte sind übrigens wirklich leidenschaftliche und engangierte Angler, die vom Angeln auch wirklich Plan haben und wissen wie der Hase läuft.   

Respekt auch nochmal an Thomas. 
Man muss sich da erstmal hinstellen und die Zähne auseinanderkriegen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

super Sache von euch Beiden.


----------



## Darket (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

So, mittlerweile auch gesehen. Mensch Thomas, als Du da die Verbände, v.a. den BV hast Du ja gar keinen roten Kopf gekriegt. Ich stelle mir das beim Lesen (und aller inhaltlicher Zustimmung) immer so vor, dass Du beim Tippen zwischendurch mal in die Tastatur beißt, den Monitor durch die Gegend schmeißt und die Farbe einer handelsüblichen Tomaten annimmst.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Darket schrieb:


> . Ich stelle mir das beim Lesen (und aller inhaltlicher Zustimmung) immer so vor, dass Du beim Tippen zwischendurch mal in die Tastatur beißt, den Monitor durch die Gegend schmeißt und die Farbe einer handelsüblichen Tomaten annimmst.:q



Die Schreibtischplatte hat durchaus Bissspuren, die meine Verwandschaft bei Besuchen schon fragen liess, ob ich hier nen Biber halte ....
:q:q:q

Aber wenn man so ein Interview macht, kann ich die Interviewpartner da ja nicht voll mit reinziehen, sondern muss da im Rahmen dessen bleiben, was auch einem Interviewpartner angemessen ist..

Ich denke, dass uns das ganz gut gelungen ist und auch die Einstellung eines Bundestagsabgeordneten wie Jan Korte zur Arbeit dieses "Bundes"verbandes DAFV und vieler Landesverbände auch so mehr als deutlich wurde..


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ich denke, es gibt dafür so ein paar Leutchen, die beim Anschauen des Videos 'nen roten Kopf samt Schnappatmung bekommen haben :m
_"Eine Uuuungeheulichkeit!!!"_


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

Ich hoffe doch ;-)))))

So viel Anstand und Rückgrat, dass sich die von Kati angesprochenen Damen und Herren für ihre Versagen schämen und in die Ecke stellen, darf man kaum erwarten - wenn die es dann wenigstens zur Weißglut bringt, ist schon was erreicht...

Und vielleicht wachen wenigstens ein paar der bisher tumb, dumpf und stumm abnickenden Delegierten aus den Landesverbänden auf, wenn am 10. 10. über eine Beitragserhöhung abgestimmt werden soll für einen Bundesverband, dem ein Bundestagsabgeordneter (dazu aus der "Zielgruppe") auf gut Deutsch komplettes Versagen in Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit attestiert


----------



## Jose (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

ach Thomas, die werden das dumpfbackenmäßig als "linke hetze" abtun.
von "oben" ist nix zu erwarten, von "unten" nur zu hoffen.

supergute arbeit von euch, habt einen coup gelandet!


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Jetzt werden die Hetzer vom Anglerboard schon von Hetzern aus dem Bundestag unterstützt.
Eine Uuungeheuerlichkeit! |krach:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Starke Aktion, finde ich definitiv klasse was ihr da "verbrochen" habt.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Facebook hat Jan Korte dafür auch schon die ersten Tierrechtler/schützer am Hals ;-)
> Motto: Der menschliche Magen solle kein Friedhof  sein....
> https://www.facebook.com/jankortemdb?fref=ts



Gruß an die Tierrechtler: Das menschliche Gehirn aber auch nicht......


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Danke Thomas und Franz - super Sache habt Ihr da gemacht #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Jose schrieb:


> ach Thomas, die werden das dumpfbackenmäßig als "linke hetze" abtun.
> von "oben" ist nix zu erwarten, von "unten" nur zu hoffen.
> 
> supergute arbeit von euch, habt einen coup gelandet!



Es ist doch ehrlich gesagt, sch...egal, mit welchem hochrangigen Politiker, aus welcher Partei auch immer, Thomas + Franz gesprochen haben.
Entscheidend ist, daß sie es gemacht haben !

Und wenn dieses ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung war, nämlich in das Bewußtsein unserer 'Politiker' in Gesamtheit einzupflanzen, daß wir nicht 'nur' Angler sind, sondern angelnde WAHLBERECHTIGTE, wird vielleicht einigen mehr ( parteiübergreifend ) aufgehen, daß ihnen am Wahlabend die Brieftasche näher als das Jackett ist.......

Just my 2 pence.

Thomas + Franz, ihr kriegt von mir das Däumchen hoch !
So muß Technik ( ääähhh, will sagen, Lobbyismus )


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Danke für all das Lob!!

Das ich gerne zurückgebe:
Es ist erfrischend zu sehen, wie viele doch unsere Intention bei der Geschichte verstehen, intellektuell verarbeiten können und das zu schätzen wissen.
#6#6#6#6#6#6

Danke..

Und schade, dass zig bezahlte Hauptamtler im DAFV und das gesamte Präsidium sowas (siehe Worte von Korte!) nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Reihe kriegen..

Und dass die dumxxx der Landesverbände (leider immer noch die Mehrheit) trotzdem immer noch zu glauben scheinen, der DAFV würde im Bund - oder gar Europa - tatsächlich was (Positives) für Angler oder das Angeln bewegen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und schade, dass zig bezahlte Hauptamtler im DAFV und das gesamte Präsidium sowas (siehe Worte von Korte!) nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Reihe kriegen..


 
 Und Du hast die Messlatte für "Nachahmer" ziemlich hoch angesetzt - da reichen keine (unveröffentlichten)Leserbriefe in der B.Z. oder ein Aushang am schwarzen Brett im Bundestag, um zu sagen, dass man jetzt auch in Berlin aktiv sei...


----------



## Darket (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ja, aber mal ganz ehrlich und ausdrücklich ohne Euren Einsatz kleinreden zu wollen:  Ihr habt nach eigener Aussage von Franz mit eher bescheidenen Mitteln richtig was auf die Beine gestellt, das offensichtlich auch Resonanz findet. Will heißen, dass es kein Hexenwerk ist, auf politischer Ebene ins Gespräch zu kommen. Und ausdrücklich ohne jede Häme, die dem AB (nicht immer gänzlich zu Unrecht) ja gern unterstellt wird, muss da in der Konsequenz doch die Frage gestellt werden, weshalb der Verband das nicht auch kann. Vielleicht weniger auf journalistischer Ebene, aber eben auch mit einer gewissen Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit. Mir geht es da jetzt nicht darum, hier Polemik zu erzeugen, sondern darum, ob irgend jemand eventuell die Idee einer Erklärung hat. Happach-Kasan als nichtangelnde Außenseiterin mal gänzlich abseits gelassen, erscheint es mir einfach nicht logisch nachvollziehbar, weshalb das schlicht und einfach unterbleibt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ist doch eigentlich ganz gut - dann labert wenigstens niemand die Entscheidungsträger direkt mit Allesverwertungs-, Fischnachtruhe- und Wirbelsäulenschmerzschutzschwachsinn zu.

Dieses hirnverbrannte Zeug will ich nicht noch weiter an hoher Stelle intensiver  eingetrichtert wissen.

Kontaktaufnahme mit der Politik bringt nur was, wenn das eigentliche Angeln dabei ganz klar ganz oben rangiert. Und dabei auch klar Position gegen Tier-Rechtler usw. bezogen wird. Was von BV-Seite bekanntermaßen jeweils komplett unterbleibt.

Auf Politiker zugehen, sehr gerne, genau der richtige bzw. einzig sinnvolle Weg - wenns denn direkt um Angelförderung und nicht um irgendwelchen hinternkriechenden Pseudokram geht.

Andernfalls wird das Angeln nur noch weiter zerspahnt. Da würden die BV-Freaks mit ihren seltsamen Einstellungen nur noch mehr Schaden anrichten. Da isses echt noch besser, wenn die ihre Klappe halten.

Angelverräter will ich nicht in intensivem Kontakt mit Schaltstellen wissen. Das müssen Leute machen, die wirklich Angler vertreten wollen und vehement dafür eintreten.

Scheintote Wachsfiguren mit irgendwelchen bizarren Eigeninteressen sind für sowas nicht geeignet. Da müssen erstmal ein paar bzw. gleich reihenweise Zombies gekillt werden.


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

@Darket
Ganz allgemein:
PR ist kein Hexenwerk, sondern Arbeit.
Siehe "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" bei Wikipedia o.ä.

Das ist ein Job. Einer der auf dauerhafter Kontaktpflege über lange Zeiträume beruht.

Dazu bedarf es neben 
- Kenntnissen darüber "wie man das macht" 
- & einem bestimmten Fähigkeitsprofil (extravertierte Persönlichkeit, Rethorik, Hartnäckigkeit, viele Rückschläge einstecken können, die Fähigkeit sich auf ganz unterschiedliche Gesprächspartner spontan einzuschießen,...) 
- vor allem "ein Ziel zu haben", 
also "was will ich überhaupt erreichen?".

Dem DAFV fehlt es allein schon daran, an einem Ziel.
Wird schon ewig vom AB kritisiert, Stichwort: "wo bleiben angelpolitische Leitlinien".

Dazu fehlt es an dem Willen überhaupt etwas in dieser Richtung erreichen zu wollen.
Die sind komplett mit sich selbst beschäftigt.

Und erst recht fehlt es an Kompetenz!


Ja, letztendlich kann man froh sein, dass da nix in der Richtung passiert, da hat Pirschhirsch schon recht.
Wenn die mit ihrer Verblendung darüber, was Anglerinteressen überhaupt sind, ihrer Unkenntnis & Inkompetenz tatsächlich auf Entscheider losgehen würden, wäre der Schaden noch größer als der, der beim bisherigen Nichtstun entsteht.

Aber
a) bezahlen wir die für ihr Nichtstun & für das, was sie auch jetzt schon an Schaden für die Angelei anrichten 
und
b) hätten wir _gute_ Lobbyarbeit verdammt nötig!

Deswegen muss dieser Kasperverein so schnell wie möglich weg; Problem a) gelöst.
Und der Weg wird frei für irgendeinen Weg für Problem b).

Mit dem DAFV wird das NIE was werden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Aber hallo! Die Armee der Finsternis hat schon genug blamable Bröckel in die Gegend gehustet. 

So viele Rattenfallen kann man gar nicht aufstellen - da hilft nur noch der Kammerjäger.

Gar keine Lobbyarbeit ist immer noch besser als Indenrückenfallen im Lobbygewand.


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Nachtrag:
den fehlenden Willen & die fehlenden Ziele erkennt man natürlich auch am Budget, welches für ÖA vorgesehen ist.
Was kann man mit 2000€uronen/Jahr für EU-Arbeit in Brüssel reissen?!
Und mit einer Kühlerfigur, die von sich selbst sagt, nie was mit Brüssel zu tun gehabt zu haben?!

Und:
Erster Schritt & die Grundlage für OÄ ist Pressearbeit.
Schaut mal was manche Angelgerätefirmen allein hier im AB an Pressemeldungen raushauen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=138
Das ist ein Viel-Viel-Viel-Vielfaches von dem, was der DAFV macht.
Frau Dr. verkauft auf Sitzungen unter ÖA 3 _Leser(!)_briefe, von denen einer 'leider' nicht veröffentlicht wurde... #t
Die haben keine Ahnung was wie warum überhaupt sie tun & tun sollten.
Jede Abiklasse kriegt zum Abschluss mehr in dieser Richtung hin.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Darket schrieb:


> Ja, aber mal ganz ehrlich und ausdrücklich ohne Euren Einsatz kleinreden zu wollen:  Ihr habt nach eigener Aussage von Franz mit eher bescheidenen Mitteln richtig was auf die Beine gestellt, das offensichtlich auch Resonanz findet. Will heißen, dass es kein Hexenwerk ist, auf politischer Ebene ins Gespräch zu kommen. Und ausdrücklich ohne jede Häme, die dem AB (nicht immer gänzlich zu Unrecht) ja gern unterstellt wird, muss da in der Konsequenz doch die Frage gestellt werden, weshalb der Verband das nicht auch kann. Vielleicht weniger auf journalistischer Ebene, aber eben auch mit einer gewissen Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit. Mir geht es da jetzt nicht darum, hier Polemik zu erzeugen, sondern darum, ob irgend jemand eventuell die Idee einer Erklärung hat. Happach-Kasan als nichtangelnde Außenseiterin mal gänzlich abseits gelassen, erscheint es mir einfach nicht logisch nachvollziehbar, weshalb das schlicht und einfach unterbleibt.



Das kann ich Dir genau erklären.

Allem voran, die meisten Funktionäre in den Verbänden sind keine Angler. Das ist nicht polemisch gemeint, sondern erklärt die Tatsache, dass diese Menschen so weit weg von den Problemen der Basis sind. Die verstehen einfach nicht, was Gysi schon nach ein paar Angeltagen verstanden hat.

Daraus folgt auch, dass sie die Angelfischerei im Grunde als etwas gesellschaftlich unwillkommenes wahrnehmen. Überall lauern Millionen von Feinden, die der Angelfischerei den Hahn abdrehen wollen. Glaubt man, die "Millionen".

Vorgesagt wird das von ebenfalls der Angelfischerei nicht besonders intensiv verbundenen Juristen, die in jeder Handlung der Angler möglichkeiten zur Klage sehen und den Ausgang diverser Verfahren in den dunkelsten Farben malen. Stammvater Drosse lässt grüßen.

Und um das zu vermeiden greift man zur Taktik des vorauseilenden Gehorsam. Möglichst verbieten, einschränken, unterbinden, was auch nur den Hauch einer vermeintlichen Angriffsfläche bietet. Und ja keine schlafenden Hunde wecken, möglichst wenig an die Öffentlichkeit kommen lassen.

Das wird so lange weitergehen, wie die Angler lieber angeln gehen und die Ämter von Nichtanglern besetzt werden.
Und das scheint sowas wie ein Naturgesetz zu sein.


----------



## Darket (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ok, der Umstand, dass H-P im Grunde als Nichtanglerin gar keine Ausnahme, sondern eventuell nur eine Form von extremer Ausprägung des Grundproblems darstellt, dass mangelndes Interesse am Angeln an sich da offenbar den Standard darstellt, leuchtet ein. Ich habe für einige Sachen, die da eventuell laufen bzw. auch nicht laufen ein gewisses Grundverständnis. Also z.B. den Punkt, der oftmals ebenfalls kritisiert wird, dass man sich aus Angst vor weiteren Einschränkungen in vielen Fällen mit zu offensiven öffentlichen Forderungen zurückhält. Ich komme beruflich aus einer Branche, die das System über Jahrzehnte mit Hilfe von Beziehungen und politischem Einfluss ganz gut gemolken hat ohne an die Folgen zu denken. Die Konsequenz ist, dass irgendwann dann sehr genau geguckt wurde und sich Arbeitsbedingungen mittlerweile massiv verschlechtert haben. Übrigens letztlich auch durch groteske Fehler auf Verbandsebene ( ich neige wohl zu Masochismus, wenn ich vergleichbaren Mist sowohl beruflich als auch in meiner Freizeit Erträge). Insofern wäre ich ja durchaus bereit, eine z.T. defensivere Grundausrichtung als nicht immer schlecht zu akzeptieren, wobei ich auch mehr für die Abteilung Atacke übrig habe. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite kann man ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass das ewig so weiter geht. Klar, Angeln ist ein Hobby, dem oftmals ein etwas altbackenes Image anhaftet. Und offensichtlich sind die tonangebenden Personen in Vereinen und Verbänden gegenwärtig in der Mehrheit ältere, konservative Männer, die gern möchten, dass alles irgendwie so insgesamt beim Alten bleibt. Katis Bericht von der JHV seines (nicht mehr) Verbandes vor einiger Zeit war da sehr aufschlussreich. Auf der anderen Seite allerdings treffe ich am Wasser und in den sozialen Netzwerken zum Großteil auf Leute in meiner Altersgruppe oder darunter. Organisiert in dem Sinne, dass sie hier nicht nur in einem pseudo DAV-Verein sind, der nur existiert um Erlaubnisscheine auszugeben, sind allenfalls die zugezogenen, die halt noch in ihren Heimatvereinen sind. Das mag dem urbanen Raum geschuldet sein, Angeln liegt offenbar im Trend und so ziemlich jeder Trend schafft es mittlerweile (nicht immer nur so positiv) meist zuerst nach Berlin. Das mag im ländlicheren Raum eventuell teilweise anders sein, aber auch da gibt es, schaut man auf die sozialen Medien, den Nachwuchs dessen Fehlen so oft beklagt wird. Geht man also davon aus, dass das Angeln und das Interesse an selbigem längst keine Altherrenveranstaltung mehr ist, wäre die logische Konsequenz doch eigentlich die, dass ein Verband sich schon aus reinem Eigeninteresse im Sinne derjenigen betätigt, die da offenbar nachgekommen sind.Insebesondere ob des Umstandes, dass es ja Leute gibt, die das hauptamtlich machen, deren berufliche und wirtschaftliche Existenz vom Fortbestehen in entsprechender Größenordnung abhängt. Das ist die Logik des Systems in dem wir leben. Ebenso übrigens wie die Notwendigkeit des Wachstums von Organisationen, um den Status Quo zu erhalten. Ein Umstand, der jemandem wie H.-P. mit ihrem politischen Background eigentlich sehr geläufig sein müsste, steht doch ihre parteipolitische Heimat wie keine zweite Partei genau dafür (Wachstum, Wachstum, Wachstum) und hatte nebenbei erwähnt ja nun auch noch nie größere moralische Bedenken beim Thema Lobbyismus. Jetzt mag es nicht fair sein alles an ihr festzumachen, was nach meiner Beobachtung ja auch nicht einmal ihre schärfsten Kritiker (also Thomas |supergri ) tun. Aber im Endeffekt wurde sie ja von den Verbandsgranden genau deswegen ins Boot geholt. Also bestand der Wunsch nach dem direkteren Draht in die Politik ja offenbar. Und auch wenn hier bisweilen gewitzelt wird, dass sie wahrscheinlich mittlerweile Hausverbot im Bundestag habe, dürfte die Realität doch so aussehen, dass sie sich innerhalb von 5 Minuten jede Handynummer jedes Abgeordneten besorgen könnte, mit der Hälfte des besagten Hauses auf Du steht und mit sehr viel weniger Schwierigkeiten als Thomas und Franz einen Termin mit denen bekommen würde. 
Das ist letztlich die logische Hürde über die gedanklich zu springen mir persönlich schwer fällt. Einfach weil es ginge und in sich völlig schlüssig wäre genau dies wenn schon nicht für (zahlende) andere zu tun, sondern wenigstens im eigenen Interesse einer fortgesetzten Existenz.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Hallo miteinander



Darket schrieb:


> Will heißen, dass es kein Hexenwerk ist, auf politischer Ebene ins Gespräch zu kommen.
> ...
> muss da in der Konsequenz doch die Frage gestellt werden, weshalb der Verband das nicht auch kann. Vielleicht weniger auf journalistischer Ebene, aber eben auch mit einer gewissen Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit. Mir geht es da jetzt nicht darum, hier Polemik zu erzeugen, sondern darum, ob irgend jemand eventuell die Idee einer Erklärung hat. Happach-Kasan als nichtangelnde Außenseiterin mal gänzlich abseits gelassen, erscheint es mir einfach nicht logisch nachvollziehbar, weshalb das schlicht und einfach unterbleibt.




Nein, Lobbyarbeit im Bundestag ist wahrlich kein Hexenwerk. Vor allem wenn man weiß, wie die Abgeordneten mehrheitlich Lobbyarbeit sehen. Konkret:

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es im März/April diesen Jahres, da hatte der Bundestag "Lobbyarbeit und Lobbyisten" auf der Tagesordnung. In dieser öffentlichen Debatte (Liveübertragung auf Phönix) waren sich alle Fraktionen mit Ausnahme der "Linken" einig, dass Lobbyarbeit erwünscht sein. Es fiel sogar der Ausdruck von der gewünschten "fachlichen Expertise" der Lobbyisten. Die MdB´s zeigten sich davon überzeugt, dass sie Lobbyarbeit richtig bewerten und einordnen können.

Wenn also die Tür für Lobbyarbeit sperrangelweit offen steht, stellt sich um so dringender die Frage, warum die Angelverbände da nicht zu Potte kommen.

Liegt es daran, dass man nicht weiß, wie das rein handwerklich umzusetzen ist? Zur Erinnerung: Frau Dr. Christl Happach-Kasan war 20 Jahre lang Abgeordnete und zuletzt u.a. im für Fischerei zuständigen Bundestagsausschuss Mitglied und sogar Ausschussvorsitzende. Sie war somit optimal vernetzt mit allen relevanten Playern. Übrigens auch mit Holger Ortel, der für die SPD in diesem Ausschuss saß. Holger Ortel, der als Hoffnungsträger (Präsident des DFV) hier im Forum angesehen wird http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306838

Damit ist klar, dass der Bundestag Lobbyarbeit wünscht, der DAFV die Mechanismen der Lobbyarbeit kennt, diese Lobbyarbeit aber nicht statt findet.

Über die Ursachen kann man nur spekulieren. Es gibt ein objektives Erschwernis: Angelfischerei ist Ländersache >>> es gibt also keine Zuständigkeit und Ansprechpartner im Bundestag. Aber es gibt Teilbereiche, die mit der Angelfischerei zusammenhängen und die in verschiedenen Bundestagsausschüssen beackert werden. Ist zwar mühselig, aber dann muss man halt da sehr kleinteilig in all den Ausschüssen ansetzen. 

Fehlende Lobbyarbeit hat nach meiner Vermutung ihre Ursachen mehr darin, dass der DAFV schlicht und ergreifend keine Notwendigkeit sieht, in dieser Richtung aktiv zu werden. Und das als Folge völliger Orientierungslosigkeit des Präsidiums>>> kein Problembewusstsein>>> gepaart mit einer hauptamtlichen Administration, die nur im jahrzehntelang eingeübten Trott dahinwurschtelt, kein Firmenphilosophie (Corporate Identity) hat und damit dem Präsidium nicht hilfreich zuarbeiten kann.

Hinzu kommt dann wahrscheinlich auch noch die Vorstellung, dass Lobbyarbeit für die Angler exklusiv den Fischereiverbänden vorbehalten ist. Da kommt die aktuelle 
Aktion des AB gerade recht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Gut verstanden, gute Postings.
Danke..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Fehlende Lobbyarbeit hat nach meiner Vermutung ihre Ursachen mehr darin, dass der DAFV schlicht und ergreifend keine Notwendigkeit sieht, in dieser Richtung aktiv zu werden. Und das als Folge völliger Orientierungslosigkeit des Präsidiums>>> kein Problembewusstsein>>> gepaart mit einer hauptamtlichen Administration, die nur im jahrzehntelang eingeübten Trott dahinwurschtelt, kein Firmenphilosophie (Corporate Identity) hat und damit dem Präsidium nicht hilfreich zuarbeiten kann.


Das sehe ich ganz genau so wie Du auch - weg damit!!...



Darket schrieb:


> Jetzt mag es nicht fair sein alles an ihr festzumachen, was nach meiner Beobachtung ja auch nicht einmal ihre schärfsten Kritiker (also Thomas |supergri ) tun.


Hast Du gut aufgepasst - ich habe Frau Dr. immer nur als Symptom und Aushängeschild *für das Versagen der Landesverbände bei der Fusion* und das in sich verrottete System der organisierten Angelfischer gesehen und das auch so beschrieben - und dass alleine der Austausch von Personen nix bringt, sondern da eben eine komplette Neuordnung einer Bundesvertretung her muss und am besten gleich auch eine Reformation der Landesverbandsstrukturen.

Und ja, wenn so ein kleiner Hetzer wie ich so leicht auch hochstehende Politiker zu einem öffentlichen Interview* mit positiven, öffentlichen Aussagen zu Anglern und dem Angeln und dem Wunsch nach Entbürokratisierung beim Angeln und für Angler* bekommt, was hat dann der DAFV mit seinem Präsidium und seinen zig Hauptamtlichen dann in den nun fast 3 Jahren seit Rechtskraft (Mai 2013) eigentlich getan???

Wasserkraft, Kormoran und jeden maßigen Fisch abknüppeln......
#d#d#d#d
(Kotzsmilie haben wir ja abgeschafft...)

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und schade, dass zig bezahlte Hauptamtler im DAFV und das gesamte Präsidium sowas (siehe Worte von Korte!) nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Reihe kriegen..
> 
> Und dass die dumxxx der Landesverbände (leider immer noch die Mehrheit) trotzdem immer noch zu glauben scheinen, der DAFV würde im Bund - oder gar Europa - tatsächlich was (Positives) für Angler oder das Angeln bewegen..



*Und dass die LV das alles mitkriegen (könnten), auch dafür haben wir ja auch gesorgt:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blauzahn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klasse #6
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ohne gemeinsame Ziele weiss der DAFV doch auch nicht wo er aktiv werden soll.
Wasserkraft u. Kormoran scheint derzeit das Thema zu sein worin sich alle einig sind.
Und bei den restlichen Themen wie z.B. einen leichteren u. schnelleren Zugang zum Angeln etc.  herrscht doch komplette Uneinigkeit.

Dieser Bundesverband ist doch ein Sklave seiner LV. Kein Rückrat, kein Selbstbewusstsein um sich von den LV abzuheben und als Vorbild, Vorreiter etc. zu agieren.

Als Anglerverband muss man doch den Wunsch haben Bürokratie abzubauen und für alle Menschen/ Angler annähernd gleiche Voraussetzungen zu schaffen.
Wir haben ja auch nicht in jedem Bundesland unterschiedliche Verkehrsregeln und Voraussetzungen für den Erwerb des Führerscheins.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Als Anglerverband muss man doch den Wunsch haben* Bürokratie abzubauen *und für alle Menschen/ Angler annähernd gleiche Voraussetzungen zu schaffen..


Vielleicht begreifen das die Rollatorfahrer und Betonköppe mal irgendwann....
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht begreifen das die Rollatorfahrer und Betonköppe mal irgendwann....
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!



Selbst die Basis versteht dies nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Es gibt dazu auch einen Konstruktionsfehler im System:

Sie nennen sich "Anglerverband", kassieren auch von diesen die finanziellen Mittel.
Lt. Satzung sind sie aber ein "Naturschutzverband".

Nun schaut man sich das Wenige an, was tatsächlich angestossen wurde; 
das passt weder in die Angler- noch in die Naturschutzschiene.
Sie versagen letztendlich in beiden Bereichen.
Es ist irgendein Geeiere innerhalb dieses Spagats und verfehlt sogar die Schnittmenge der beiden Bereiche (bestes Beispiel: Casting), ...sicherlich auch aufgrund der Inkompetenz der Akteure, doch lässt sich der Geburtsfehler nicht wegwischen:
das ist eine Missgeburt, die niemals laufen kann & wird.
Schon gar nicht voran laufen!

Zum Geburtsfehler kommt noch die selbst zugefügte Behinderung: Missmanagement in Bezug auf die Gemeinnützigkeit (= Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit).
Diese haben sie zwar attestiert bekommen, erfüllen aber die Voraussetzungen dafür gar nicht.
Eine Organisation, die nicht mal 50% der Einnahmen für den eigentlichen Zweck einsetzt, sondern die Kohle für ihre blosse Existenz verbrennt, bringt der Allgemeinheit zu wenig/keinerlei Nutzen ...sagt das Gesetz.

Sie taugen nicht für Angler,
sie taugen nicht für den Naturschutz,
sie taugen nicht/nicht genügend für der Allgemeinheit.

Sie sind unfähig, überflüssig, sauteuer, schädlich.
Weg damit!


----------



## Darket (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



> ast Du gut aufgepasst - ich habe Frau Dr. immer nur als Symptom und Aushängeschild für das Versagen der Landesverbände bei der Fusion und das in sich verrottete System der organisierten Angelfischer gesehen und das auch so beschrieben - und dass alleine der Austausch von Personen nix bringt, sondern da eben eine komplette Neuordnung einer Bundesvertretung her muss und am besten gleich auch eine Reformation der Landesverbandsstrukturen.


War auch mehr überspitzt gemeint. Der Tenor nicht alles an ihr festmachen zu wollen ist ja bei aller Kritik auch andernorts durchaus gegeben. Sei es in der Stellungnahme des VDSF BB oder auch im Blog des Kollegen Brotfisch. Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass eine ehemalige Hinterbänklerin im Bundestag auf der Suche nach "Anschlussverwertung" (die Begrifflichkeit sollte ihr ja mit ihrem Background durchaus geläufig sein), die nicht mal angelt, natürlich eine gewisse Projektionsfläche für Hohn und Spott bietet.


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt dazu auch einen Konstruktionsfehler im System:
> 
> Sie nennen sich "Anglerverband", kassieren auch von diesen die finanziellen Mittel.
> Lt. Satzung sind sie aber ein "Naturschutzverband".
> ...




Geschuldet den Vorschriften zur Anerkennung einer Gemeinnützigkeit und des UmwRG

Ich sehe jetzt aber keine grosse Diskrepanz zwischen Angler- u. Naturschutzverband.
Beides liegt in gossen Teilen im Einklang.

@Thomas...

evtl. kannste die Interviews mit Politikern mal ausweiten.  
Gibt noch reichlich Abgeordnete.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Thomas...
> 
> evtl. kannste die Interviews mit Politikern mal ausweiten.
> Gibt noch reichlich Abgeordnete.


Bin natürlich dran, keine Frage ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt aber keine grosse Diskrepanz zwischen Angler- u. Naturschutzverband.
> Beides liegt in gossen Teilen im Einklang.


- Erstens halte ich das für diskussionswürdig & hinterfragbar,
- Zweitens ist von einem Anglerverband zu verlangen, dass seine Priorität ganz klar in der Vertretung von Anglerinteressen liegt
- und drittens kriegt der DAFV diesen potentiellen Einklang absolut nicht gebacken.


----------



## Jose (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

und noch was hinterher: die präsidentin repräsentiert 
als nichtanglerin weder angler 
noch naturschutz als monsanto-verbandelte,
das einzige was sie repräsentiert ist die unfähigkeit des verbandes.


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - Erstens halte ich das für diskussionswürdig & hinterfragbar,
> - Zweitens ist von einem Anglerverband zu verlangen, dass seine Priorität ganz klar in der Vertretung von Anglerinteressen liegt
> - und drittens kriegt der DAFV diesen potentiellen Einklang absolut nicht gebacken.




Wir drifften ins Offtopic ab.

Intakte Gewässer etc. sind meiner Meinung aber auch Anglerinteressen.
Es angelt keiner gerne in einer Cloake in einer betonierten Umgebung.

Was der DAFV daraus macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Naturschutz kann/ darf nicht bedeuten Angeln verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



> Naturschutz kann/ darf nicht bedeuten Angeln verboten.



Siehe im Interview bei Jan Korte, genau dieser Punkt wurde auch angesprochen und sieht Jan Korte genauso!..


----------



## Perca3.0 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Thomas ganz große Klasse! Hat echt Spass gemacht den Beitrag anzuschauen.

Vielen Dank für diesen Einsatz!

Kannst gerne ein Spendenkonto einrichten. Da würde ich dir direkt nen Fünfer spenden für solche Aktionen.

Wäre der Hammer wenn du noch weitere angelnde Politiker interviewen könntest.

Echt top.

Weiter so!

Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Das ist ja mal ein dickes Lob - danke schön...

Aber "drohe" nem Schwaben nie mit Kohle - ich könnts ernst nehmen ;-)))))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt aber keine grosse Diskrepanz zwischen Angler- u. Naturschutzverband.
> Beides liegt in gossen Teilen im Einklang.



Da gibt es auch nicht viel zu sehen. Naturschutz und angeln können absolut einher gehen. 
Allerdings sind die meisten Funktionäre, allen voran die des BV, in Sachen Naturschutz vollkommen inkompetent. Naturschutz ist für den BV das Mäntelchen um die Golddukaten der Gemennützigkeit aufzufangen und gleichsam die ebenso vermeintliche, wie unnütze und wirkungslose Tarnkappe gegen die Bestrebungen der Angelgegner.

Und darum:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie taugen nicht für Angler,
> sie taugen nicht für den Naturschutz,
> sie taugen nicht/nicht genügend für der Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Perca3.0 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein dickes Lob - danke schön...
> 
> Aber "drohe" nem Schwaben nie mit Kohle - ich könnts ernst nehmen ;-)))))))



Ich bin auch Schwabe und wenn ein Schwabe für was Geld "herschenkt" dann will das au was heissen. 

Einfach super Engagement. Und genau die richtigen Themen angesprochen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Davon ab, weils auch zum Thema passt und Gregor Gysi wie Jan Korte ja auch den Spaß am Angeln und die Entspannung etc. als Gründe beschrieben haben - sie sind in guter Gesellschaft:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101


----------



## Darket (19. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

In der brandneuen F&F geht es in der Titelstory um angelnde Promis. Spannender als der Artikel mit Patrik Owomoyela ist die Liste der angelnden Promis. Ich schlage fürs nächste Video wahlweise Barack Obama oder Zlatan Ibrahimovic vor...Wobei letzteren würde ich bevorzugen :q


----------



## Jose (19. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

ist dieser spiegel-bericht eigentlich bekannt?
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/angelnde-politiker-ganz-dicke-fische-a-712916.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ja, der Schwennicke bringt das Thema Angeln immer wieder im Spiegel - sehr lobenswert!


----------



## Franky (19. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Hachja... 
Ich könnte mir ganz ehrlich fast schon die nächste Präsidiumssitzung vorstellen.... :q Ich versuch das mal so aus meiner Phantasie zu konstruieren... Da es keine namentliche Nennung gibt und es ein fiktives Präsidium ist, wird sich ja auch niemand auf den virtuellen Schlips getreten gefühlt dürfen...

*murmelmurmelblalabermurmel*
*pochpoch*
"Ruhe bitte, meine Herren - lasst uns anfangen. Der Tach is kurz..."
*murmel....*
"Was liegt denn an...?!"
"Schon gelesen oder gesehn?"
"Hä?" 
"Na, ihr wisst schon... Der dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf..."
"Was denn nu schon wieder!"
"Da geht's ma wieder ab"
"Hä? Wir ham doch nix gemacht, oder?"
"Nee, glaub nich, aber die waren doch in Berlin!"
"Wieso? Bei uns aber doch hoffentlich nicht??"
"Nee, aber man feiert ihn dort ab!"
"Wo, in Berlin?"
"Na, im Angelbordforum!"
"Ich dachte Berlin..."
"Quatsch, die waren doch bei den linken."
"Autonome Szene??????"
"Bei der Partei!!!"
"Achsooo. Bei dem Gysi?"
"Hmm"
"Und warum feiern die den?"
"Den Gysi?"
"Den auch?!"
"Äääh.... Nee, der Gysi hat da ein Interview mit einem Jan Korte zusammen gegeben!"
"Wer!?!?!?"
"Und?!"
"Na, die haben da was übers Angeln erzählt..."
"Echt, der Gysi angelt?"
"Muss wohl!" 
"Und???"
"Ja..."
"Hmm!" 
"Ham wir noch mehr???!
"Was?!"
"Wovon?"
"Äähm... Weiss nich..."
"Ihr??!"
"Nö!"
"Na denn..."
"Jo..."
"Feieramd?"


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

grins - ich schmeiss mich wech ;.)))


----------



## Ossipeter (19. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

und ich mich hinter den Zug ))


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Gestern Abend kurz die neue Fisch & Fang (Okt. 15) durchgeblättert, angelnde Promis sind das Aufmacherthema.
Und Gregor Gysi & Jan Korte sind auch mit Bild dabei, diesmal sogar in Anglerkluft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Da siehste mal ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend kurz die neue Fisch & Fang (Okt. 15) durchgeblättert, angelnde Promis sind das Aufmacherthema.
> Und Gregor Gysi & Jan Korte sind auch mit Bild dabei, diesmal sogar in Anglerkluft.



Womit bewiesen ist, dass auch die Kollegen der sog. Fachzeitschriften eifrig im Anglerboard lesen. Daher müssten sie auch von den allgemeinen angelpolitischen Katastrophen Kenntniss haben. Warum sie darüber nicht berichten, weiß wohl nur der zuständige Chefredakteur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Muss ich die Kollegen etwas in Schutz nehmen - den das Heft war schon gedruckt, als unser Interview kam..

Dass sie sich nicht so stark wie wir um Angelpolitik kümmern, kann ich jedoch nicht in Abrede stellen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ja, das Heft war da schon im Druck.
Aber schön, das es gebracht wurde (und zeitlich so passend  ) inkl. des Spruchs, das Gysi sagt, 'er versteht, warum man angelt' (hab den Artikel selbst noch nicht gelesen).

Aber das Manko bei den angelpolitischen Themen bleibt.
Ich hab es auch schon oft bei der Redaktion angemahnt.
Betrifft aber alle Print-Blätter.

Natürlich ist das Interesse der Leser daran nicht allzu groß.
Es kommt aber auch darauf an, wie man Themen an- & verpackt; Interesse kann man wecken!

Und wenn die Redaktionen solche Themen anpacken geht es oft am Ziel vorbei, nicht weit genug oder ganz in die Hose.

Wenn ich nur an die peinlichen Hofberichterstattung-Interviews mit Frau Dr. denke... da sind Chancen vertan worden!
Sie hätten mal externe Journalisten dazu holen sollen, die sich im Thema auskennen |rolleyes

Und eine "pro-Angeln"-Zusammenarbeit _aller_ Angelmedien (Print, Web, TV) + idealerweise Industrie & Handel + Angler wäre eine tolle Sache, die auch was bewegen könnte.
Das sind aber wohl Illusionen meinerseits.

Aber gut, die Leser müssen immer wieder solche Themen anmahnen, anfragen,... kommt der Prophet nicht zum Berg... ansonsten werden sie erst über politische Themen berichten können, wenn es wieder ein Nachruf auf bestimmte Angelbereiche ist.


----------



## Pennywise (29. September 2015)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*



Franky schrieb:


> Hachja...
> Ich könnte mir ganz ehrlich fast schon die nächste Präsidiumssitzung vorstellen.... :q Ich versuch das mal so aus meiner Phantasie zu konstruieren... Da es keine namentliche Nennung gibt und es ein fiktives Präsidium ist, wird sich ja auch niemand auf den virtuellen Schlips getreten gefühlt dürfen...
> 
> *murmelmurmelblalabermurmel*
> ...



Ich könnte mir hierzu noch die Stimme aus dem Hintergrund von einer gewissen, sehr kompetenten Nichtanglerin mit Dr. Titel vorstellen:

"Wir sollten intensiver daran arbeiten das Angeln in Deutschland komplett verbieten zu lassen"

....


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Heute feiert Gregor Gysi seinen 70. Geburtstag. 

Alles Gute und hoffentlich hat er jetzt noch etwas mehr Zeit für das beste Hobby der Welt


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview*

Ja, und mehr Zeit zum Angeln ;-))


----------

